# i printed on normal paper, but the result is fading, is this normal?



## seven77up (Aug 25, 2013)

I printed on a normal A4 paper by using sublimation inks, but the result is fading, is this normal?
Or Sublimation inks only can print on sublimation paper, otherwise the result would be looked faded and unclear ?
Thanks


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

You must use a transfer paper for the sublimation process. High release transfer paper gets just about all of the ink off the paper and on to the fabric. If everything is done right, you should hardly be able to see the image on the paper after pressing.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

seven77up said:


> I printed on a normal A4 paper by using sublimation inks, but the *result* is fading, is this normal?


If the "result" is on paper you can't judge anything by that. You can only judge the quality of a sublimation print when it's been transferred.

As the other poster mentioned, don't use regular paper. Sub paper is coated to resist the inks from settling into the fiber of the paper. The more that happens, the less the dye will transfer to your substrate, and the weaker the actual result will be.


----------



## seven77up (Aug 25, 2013)

GordonM said:


> If the "result" is on paper you can't judge anything by that. You can only judge the quality of a sublimation print when it's been transferred.
> 
> As the other poster mentioned, don't use regular paper. Sub paper is coated to resist the inks from settling into the fiber of the paper. The more that happens, the less the dye will transfer to your substrate, and the weaker the actual result will be.


Thanks so much for your teaching ,it's so helpful.


----------

